
Active Heterogeneous Hardware and Its Impact on System Design - blopeur
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1koKNiVQaYZPwce5GSShQmgYNkpoardhq/view
======
blopeur
Paper : FPGA-based Data Partitioning -
[https://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~jgiceva/papers/SIGMOD_FPGA_partiti...](https://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~jgiceva/papers/SIGMOD_FPGA_partitioning.pdf)
Thesis : Database/Operating System Co-Design - [https://www.research-
collection.ethz.ch/handle/20.500.11850/...](https://www.research-
collection.ethz.ch/handle/20.500.11850/136)

